# Swinley Forest/



## antgreen (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi folks, I live in Reading and am looking to ride more - currently I'm mostly doing loops that include the Thames or Kennet and Avon Canal.

Swinley Forest and The Look Out are quite nearby, anyone ridden the trails there? would it be a swampy mess at this time of year (considering the epic rain we have had recently)

Any suggestions of trails I can access straight from my house? I'm actually in Caversham if that helps.

Nothing technical, just some nice signletrack I can ride along for an hour or 4.


----------



## stumpy_dan (Jul 27, 2007)

Swinley is being converted to a trail centre at mo so lots of work going on. You might still piece a ride together as they are trying. to keep it running whilst going on. Some onfo on trail here:

and update on it being converted to a trail centre here.

I love Swinley.


----------



## gavinda (Feb 25, 2012)

plus there's all the hard pack out the back too. it will be damp but still lots of fun. go in and get lost


----------



## Yabadoouk (Mar 3, 2013)

Get you map out and head up the hills towards Sonning Common, Kidmore End, etc etc. Great trails. There is a "fast" group of mtbrs that meet outside the Health Centre in Sonning Common at 6:45pm every Tuesday night for 20 mile blast.


----------

